# List of good 5.1 amp for home theater system



## viveksingh (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello,
vivek singh from india,
i was looking for equipments, for my home theater, have no idea wat type of system shuld i have in my Htheater.


thanku


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Moved to proper forum section.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

You should start with a budget.
What's your budget?


----------



## GusGus748s (Jul 22, 2013)

greglett said:


> You should start with a budget.
> What's your budget?


I agree!:T


----------



## Viggen (Dec 31, 2008)

Budget
Speakers that need driven

Av receiver or dedicate amp for a existing receiver?


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

how much money do you have to spend?
What type of receiver do you have?


----------

